# New Gold Color



## apple320 (Jul 16, 2010)

I got this one done the other day












Chris


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 16, 2010)

Oooh I like!  Very nice!


----------



## elody21 (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice Chris!


----------



## stubblestalkers (Jul 29, 2010)

Very nice looking pen.


----------

